# Contador de 08-28 con 74LS90



## cb_ro (Jun 6, 2006)

Ya Realice el contador de 00-28 con 74LS90, solo ke ahora lo tengo ke hacer ke al resetearlo se regrese a "08" no a "00". No e encontrado la manera y ya solo me keda un dia para entregarlo. Tiene ke ser con este mismos CI.  Ahi les Pido su ayuda gracias...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 6, 2006)

cb_ro dijo:
			
		

> Ya Realice el contador de 00-28 con 74LS90, solo ke ahora lo tengo ke hacer ke al resetearlo se regrese a "08" no a "00". No e encontrado la manera y ya solo me keda un dia para entregarlo. Tiene ke ser con este mismos CI.  Ahi les Pido su ayuda gracias...



Hola, bueno no será sencillo pues este no tiene una entrada para establecer una cuenta inicial.

Pero haber, si cuenta hasta 28, no pude resetear solo el contador del bit más significativo y dejar tal cuál el del 8??? y de ahí vuelve a ascender

Saludos


----------



## cb_ro (Jun 6, 2006)

Gracias COmpa..    se me prendio el Foco kon lo ke me acabas de decir!!!  

y como le harias si el contador fuera de 14-34...

ta canijo eda...   el problema es ke lo kieren kon el 74LS90..


gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 6, 2006)

cb_ro dijo:
			
		

> Gracias COmpa..    se me prendio el Foco kon lo ke me acabas de decir!!!
> 
> y como le harias si el contador fuera de 14-34...
> 
> ...



Pues le haría igual, reseteo el primer contador y el otro se queda en 4, y empieza a contar de nuevo.



Creo que hasta con FF sería más sencillo, pro que se lo piden con 74190?

Saludos


----------



## cb_ro (Jun 6, 2006)

pero si solo resete el mas significativo se va ir al 04  y lo ke keremos es ke se resetie al 14..     

pues asi me lo estan pidiendo en la escuela...  


saludos..  de donde es usted?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 6, 2006)

cb_ro dijo:
			
		

> pero si solo resete el mas significativo se va ir al 04  y lo ke keremos es ke se resetie al 14..
> 
> pues asi me lo estan pidiendo en la escuela...
> 
> ...



ahh es cierto no había leído el 1 , no esta nada del otro mundo, pero si es un poco laborioso.

Podría hacerse con FF y compuertas AND, cuando haya tal dato en las entradas de las AND, pone en set un FF y la salida de este alimenta el LSB del deco del "1" y el bit 3 del deco del "4". cuando hay a otro valor en las compuertas resetea y así más o menos debe de ir.

No le permiten agregarle algo más?

Saludos


----------



## cb_ro (Jun 6, 2006)

Le Intentare..  mañana te digo si me funciono!!!!   el del 08-28!!  ese es seguro el problema es kon el otro..  ahi mañana sabras!!!   gracias...  

no me dijiste de donde eres y a ke te dedicas o ke onda!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

cb_ro dijo:
			
		

> Le Intentare..  mañana te digo si me funciono!!!!   el del 08-28!!  ese es seguro el problema es kon el otro..  ahi mañana sabras!!!   gracias...
> 
> no me dijiste de donde eres y a ke te dedicas o ke onda!



Hola, ahh no había leido su pregunta  soy Mexicano 

En una ocación, ayude en este foro a hacer un contador con un 74190 y tampoco entendí por que les piden ese integrado si no es especial para contador, es más utilizado como divisor de frecuencias por traer 2 entradas de reloj.

Pregunte a su maestro si le permite hacerlo con un 74192 y si lo acepta me dice y le digo como sería.

Saludos


----------



## cb_ro (Jun 7, 2006)

Si me Dieron chansa de hacerla con 74LS9X,  serie de los 90.

como la ves..   te sabes alguna manera?    de la manera de resetear nomas las decenas no se pudo ya que si reseteo las decenas las unidades siguen contando y entonces del 28 se salta al 09  no al 08.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 10, 2006)

cb_ro dijo:
			
		

> Si me Dieron chansa de hacerla con 74LS9X,  serie de los 90.
> 
> como la ves..   te sabes alguna manera?    de la manera de resetear nomas las decenas no se pudo ya que si reseteo las decenas las unidades siguen contando y entonces del 28 se salta al 09  no al 08.



Hola, jaja, pues no dejan muchas Opciones

7490, es un contador con divisor /2
7491, es un registro de corrimiento
7492, es un contador con divisor/ y /3.

Ahh, mire este datasheet, http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/27430/TI/SN7492A.html

Tal vez si aprovechamos los reset separados, podem shacer que empiece en el número que queramos.

Dele una revizada a ver si le sirve

Saludos


----------



## Lelire (Jun 11, 2012)

Tengo una duda respecto a este circuito integrado. Ya busque en el foro y encontre algo paresido a lo que qbuscaba pero al final no me sirvio como esperaba.

Quiero que el contador empieze y temine donde yo quiera, intente haser primero que valla de 0 a cualquier numero que yo quiere por debajo del 99, del 0 a xnumero.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/contadore.png/



Pero creo que esta mal , y ya busque y desise y de todo y nomas no sale.

Alguien me podria desir como podria ser esto?¿

(lo estoy simulando en livewere)

Que solo lo simulo para probarlo y despues pasarlo a proto jejeje

Grasias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Movido aqui que es afin con tu pregunta.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro** (Extended Version)*

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. *Usa el buscador.*


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola Lelire

Tu principal requerimiento es: *Quiero que el contador empieze y temine donde yo quiera, *Según dices en tu mensaje.

Hay que tener en consideración que el 74LS90 no tiene entradas de programación para decirle donde empiece.
Por lo tanto con ese contador no podrás lograr lo que pretendes.

Supongo que el contador que pretendes hacer es Decimal. Así es ?
Ese contador solo contará ascendentemente ?

Otro detalle: suponiendo que tienes finalmente el circuito, le programas el número donde inicie, luego donde finalice, qué debe hacer cuando llegue al final:
Detenerse ?
Restablecerse al número de inicio y continuar ?
O qué debe hacer el circuito ?

Como puedes ver hay varias cosas que no están claras en tu planteamiento.
Podrías responder a ellas y agregar de tu cosecha algo más ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Por eso lo puse aqui Mr Carlos  , fijate el mensaje #2



EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Hola, bueno no será sencillo pues este no tiene una entrada para establecer una cuenta inicial.


 
Saludos !


----------



## Lelire (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola, ya llevo tiempo sin comunicar mi avance .

Ya logre que termine en el numero que yo quiera era hacer el numero en binario que quisiera y conectarlos a una AND y de ahi a las entradas  2 y 3 de los dos n.n. Mi error es que no interconecte los pines que dicen 0, ya con eso jala bien n.n.

Pero ahora quiero que empiece de un numero  quiero un mini reloj de 60 a 0. Y no se si se puede hacer un contador descendente con el 74LS90 o por lo menos como hacer que empiece de dicho numero. Ya movi y deshice y nomas no sale .

Gracias de antemano n.n

EDISION: El 74LS90 sirve en el livewere?¿


----------

